# 225 x 6 OHP



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

This was this morning


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice lift, Mate! Good looking home gym setup there, too. You've got the essentials covered.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 6, 2013)

Beastin'. Keep at it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow you really can do that... Holy shit.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow you really can do that... Holy shit.



I would never lie to you . I told you last week it was 5 I had to get one more just because. I know the last one was ugly and my legs were shaking like crazy but you challenged me. That's what a good coach does.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 6, 2013)

The 1st 4 went up easy.  I can imagine you push pressing...


----------



## grind4it (Oct 6, 2013)

That's the way to push yourself. Good job brother.....strong as hell


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

I wish we still had a like and thanks button.
Thanks guys Believe it or not 2 years ago when I first started OHP I used the bar to warm up and my heavies set was a pair of dimes on each side. I wear my belt now because when I got to 185 x 10 my lower back made some funny snaps and cracks once, the belt really helps stability.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 6, 2013)

that was ****ing awesome...


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Oct 6, 2013)

Great Job boss!


----------



## don draco (Oct 6, 2013)

Goddamn.. awesome lift


----------



## goodfella (Oct 6, 2013)

GOOD CHIT right there!


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 6, 2013)

****ing beast bro!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the flowers guys it is one of my better lifts. My squat and deadlift are coming along nicely but they are a little out of wack. Bench 375 squat 385??? I work on them all at once and refuse to stop going forward with my bench to bring up the other two. I really think that the OHP is one of the reasons that my bench has progressed so fast, I will hit limit soon though I'm not going over 400. Id rather back up and be able to do 315 for 10 or 12 or even 15. I think that would be cool 315 x 15


----------



## JackC4 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice steeler, I've been meaning to add them to my regimen, left shoulders been giving meet shit tho.


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice lift looked strong. Not like most fools isee doing them using mostly momentum from the legs


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great job S4L!!!


----------



## halfwit (Oct 8, 2013)

Damn, very impressive.  You'll be doing 315 in no time at all!  How are those rotator cuffs doing?  I had to start doing separate exercises on shoulder day and chest day to keep them from getting all bent out of shape as they would lack.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2013)

halfwit said:


> Damn, very impressive.  You'll be doing 315 in no time at all!  How are those rotator cuffs doing?  I had to start doing separate exercises on shoulder day and chest day to keep them from getting all bent out of shape as they would lack.



I am always worried about my rotator  cuffs . I go really slow up in weight with these. I only add 5 pounds a month and always do my 5 sets of 10 after my heavy lift.


----------



## halfwit (Oct 8, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I am always worried about my rotator  cuffs . I go really slow up in weight with these. I only add 5 pounds a month and always do my 5 sets of 10 after my heavy lift.



On the bright side you're doing them standing and with actual free weights.  I see way too many guys trying heavy OHP with a smith machine, which just isn't natural and almost always ends up causing injury.  Keep at it though, you have good form and are definitely strong as hell!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2013)

halfwit said:


> On the bright side you're doing them standing and with actual free weights.  I see way too many guys trying heavy OHP with a smith machine, which just isn't natural and almost always ends up causing injury.  Keep at it though, you have good form and are definitely strong as hell!



Thanks man . I base my bench on it a lot. They are about 100 lbs off. I read somewhere that the best way to bench 400 is to OHP 300.


----------



## JackC4 (Oct 11, 2013)

I gotta give you props brotha, I added these to my routine today and they kicked my ass. 
Had nice strict form, legs straight chest up. They do work. ( didn't come close to 225 )


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 11, 2013)

JackC4 said:


> I gotta give you props brotha, I added these to my routine today and they kicked my ass.
> Had nice strict form, legs straight chest up. They do work. ( didn't come close to 225 )



I use  Wendlers 5/3/1 program and boring but big as assory work . I will suggest taking it slow. I always use weight I can do for at least 6. I have never and will never do a 1 rm with this lift . If I screw up a shoulder its over for me in the gym.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 13, 2019)

Again I’m bumping some of my old threads.  This was a day after Pillar said I couldn’t do 5 in chat.

I used to go by Steelers4Life.


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2019)

Prove 'em wrong!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 13, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Prove 'em wrong!



All a coach has to do is tell me I can’t


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 13, 2019)

Badass dude


----------



## 3 Blind Mice (Oct 13, 2019)

That was impressive. I like the way you attack it. I'm trying to teach my son the same approach


----------



## Utm18 (Oct 14, 2019)

Nice job. Keep pushing


----------



## tunafisherman (Oct 14, 2019)

nice lift, also like the setup you have.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 14, 2019)

tunafisherman said:


> nice lift, also like the setup you have.



Thanks Tuna.


----------



## Adking29 (Oct 17, 2019)

Impressive


----------

